# Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee



## AnglerLeben (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo #h,
Ich fahre in den Sommerferien (Juli-August) auf die Nordseeinsel Baltrum und habe mich demensprechend schon ausgerüstet mit Brandungsrute, dreibein...aber ich bin neu und weiss noch überhaupt nicht wie ich das angehen soll (Köder,Montage...) Ich habe fertiggemachte vorfächer von einem erfahrenden ex-brandungsangler gekauft mit weitwurfclip und machmal 2 und manchmal 1 Haken. Habt ihr irgendwelche tipps für mich?#c
Lg#h


----------



## wulfy3 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee*

für Baltrum unbedingt an eine Spinnrute, Gummifische / Blinker für Wolfsbarsche denken! Von den Steinbuhnen eigentlich Pflicht.
Grabeforke für Wattwürmer nicht vergessen. Unter Baltrum als Suchbegriff findest Du mehr...


----------



## AnglerLeben (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee*



wulfy3 schrieb:


> für Baltrum unbedingt an eine Spinnrute, Gummifische / Blinker für Wolfsbarsche denken! Von den Steinbuhnen eigentlich Pflicht.
> Grabeforke für Wattwürmer nicht vergessen. Unter Baltrum als Suchbegriff findest Du mehr...



Wie gross sollen denn die Gummifische sein?


----------

